# Serve una RIVOLUZIONE



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Tutti gli anni ormai facciamo gli stessi discorsi...

Che tristezza.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tutti gli anni ormai facciamo gli stessi discorsi...
> 
> Che tristezza.



Tutti gli anni facciamo gli stessi discorsi ma poi mettiamo una scommessa in panchina. Bisogna ripartire da un top player in panca,basta ex rossoneri o esperimenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Basta un allenatore serio e un paio di acquisti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Io di acquisti non parlo perchè non me ne intendo, ma non ho mai visto il Milan giocare così male in vita mia, ogni volta gli avversari giocano meglio di noi.
In primis spero venga cacciato Gattuso, poi ho fiducia in Leonardo per gli acquisti.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tutti gli anni facciamo gli stessi discorsi ma poi mettiamo una scommessa in panchina. Bisogna ripartire da un top player in panca,basta ex rossoneri o esperimenti.



Poi però devi fare i conti con la realtà...che grande allenatore viene ad allenare Borini? Borini è l'emblema, ma ce ne sono un'altra decina di imbarazzanti... secondo te, nonostante il grande amore verso di noi, perchè Ancelotti ci ha rifiutato 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi anni?!


----------



## Heaven (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi accontenterei di Pochettino 1 esterno ed 1 centrocampista seri. Ma forse è chiedere troppo, senza champions di certo


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

E' sempre il solito loop: ad ogni inizio di stagione i più scafati (pochissimi) manifestano tutti i dubbi su allenatore e giocatori ma vengono derisi e tacciati di pessimismo cosmico. Ad aprile maggio, poi, come sempre, iniziano a volare insulti da partite di tutti nei confronti di allenatore, giocatori, dirigenti e si chiede a gran voce una rivoluzione.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi però devi fare i conti con la realtà...che grande allenatore viene ad allenare Borini? Borini è l'emblema, ma ce ne sono un'altra decina di imbarazzanti... secondo te, nonostante il grande amore verso di noi, perchè Ancelotti ci ha rifiutato 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi anni?!



Gasperini (e non ho detto Klopp o guardiola)venderebbe un rene per allenarci.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi però devi fare i conti con la realtà...che grande allenatore viene ad allenare Borini? Borini è l'emblema, ma ce ne sono un'altra decina di imbarazzanti... secondo te, nonostante il grande amore verso di noi, perchè Ancelotti ci ha rifiutato 2 o 3 volte negli ultimi anni?!



Ovvio che con un top in panchina devi investire.

Ps. Conte li ama i Borini


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gasperini (e non ho detto Klopp o guardiola)venderebbe un rene per allenarci.



Gasperini non è un top. Suvvia. I top sono quelli che hanno vinto in carriera, in più squadre, in più campionati. E quelli da noi, senza una garanzia di campagna acquisti faraonica, non ci vengono. Gasperini è una scommessa, quelle oggi ci possiamo permettere, aimè.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gasperini non è un top. Suvvia. I top sono quelli che hanno vinto in carriera, in più squadre, in più campionati. E quelli da noi, senza una garanzia di campagna acquisti faraonica, non ci vengono. Gasperini è una scommessa, quelle oggi ci possiamo permettere, aimè.



Se Gasperini e una scomessa allora Gattuso del Pisa di Creta e della primavera cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gasperini non è un top. Suvvia. I top sono quelli che hanno vinto in carriera, in più squadre, in più campionati. E quelli da noi, senza una garanzia di campagna acquisti faraonica, non ci vengono. Gasperini è una scommessa, quelle oggi ci possiamo permettere, aimè.



Punti di vista. Per me oggi è al livello di Conte e Sarri. Non ha avuto ancora l'opportunità in una big,a parte l'Inter fantozziana


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Per me oggi è al livello di Conte e Sarri. Non ha avuto ancora l'opportunità in una big,a parte l'Inter fantozziana



Io preferirei un Gasperini a un Sarri, per dire


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



prima ci si lamentava perche aver preso 10 giocatori è stato un errore e ne bastavano solo 2-3, adesso iniziamo con la storia che bisogna di nuovo cambiare tutti?


----------



## Igor91 (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



Non serve una rivoluzione, ma delle idee chiare sul modulo, un allenatore esperto e 4 titolari.

Io punterei sul 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1, e costruirei la squadra per fare questo modulo.

2 esterni, 1 centrocampista e 1 terzino sinistro. 
Everton, Pepè, Milinkovic e Grimaldo.
Riserve devono diventare i titolari odierni.

Una mediana Paqueta - Baka - Milinkovic ed un'attacco Everton - Piatek - Pepè non è malvagio 

Ma gli attuali titolari come Kessie, Suso, Chala e Castillejo non vanno venduti, ma vanno tenuti a giocarsela con i nuovi acquisti. Così si crea un'ambiente vincente.. 
Quando sta bene Suso gioca Suso, quando sta bene Pepè gioca Pepè... Stesso per Kessie ecc ecc


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



Purtroppo si dicono le stesse cose da troppo tempo.
Manca tanto, tantissimo per essere una squadra decente. 
Ma le rivoluzioni costano e se fatte troppo di fretta finiscono male...

Serviranno coraggio, coerenza, equilibrio, professionalità e pazienza, oltre a tanti tanti tanti tanti soldi.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Giangy (20 Aprile 2019)

Come allenatore mi andrebbe bene anche Emery, anche se non è un nome di gran lusso, come Conte, Guardiola, Mourinho. Più che altro io vorrei vedere in estate, Uefa permettendo, veri acquisti, giocatori degni della maglia, non chiedo di prendere 4/5 top, ma almeno uno! Mi piacerebbe Koundè o Kamara in difesa, al posto di Musacchio e Zapata, rinnovare il colombiano sarebbe un errore... oggi ha giocato anche bene, ma non è di certo un leader. Come terzino sinistro dico Grimaldo o Wendell, al posto di uno tra Ricardo Rodriguez o Laxalt. Per il centrocampo, mi andrebbe bene anche un Veretout, e il riscatto di Bakayoko, poi direi via Biglia ormai non ha più nulla da dire. Esterni, dico almeno due, Bergwijn, Everton i preferiti, poi in seconda linea Malcom, Depay. Sane come detto già da altri, mi piace parecchio, ma costa un botto, e non penso verrà, poi ci sono pure i gobbi dietro. Non farei follie per Alan Saint-Maximin sinceramente... mi sembra una testa un po' alla Balotelli, mentre Thauvin non mi convince molto.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



La rivoluzione è già iniziata, va solo continuata.
A fine anno servono 4-5 innesti di livello più 3-4 rincalzi.
Ah , quasi dimenticavo, un vero allenatore ovviamente.


----------



## mabadi (20 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Gasperini e una scomessa allora Gattuso del Pisa di Creta e della primavera cosa sarebbe?



un suicidio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



Non serve una rivoluzione, come non serviva 2 anni fa. Basta un allenatore vero, più cambiare quei tre-quattro elementi della formazione titolare che probabilmente sono inadeguati anche come riserve. Dobbiamo distruggere quel che rimane dello sciagurato mirapippe, tolti forse Conti e Kessie (che comunque non sembra adeguato come titolare), e spargerci sopra il sale per sempre, perché sono queste scorie l'ostacolo principale verso il quarto posto, allenatore incluso. La base, stavolta quella vera, c'è: Romagnoli, Bakayoko, Piatek e Paquetà sono una buona partenza.


----------



## Boomer (20 Aprile 2019)

Chiunque non da almeno il 90% della colpa a Gattuso è :

1) In Malafede
2) Interista
3) Ignorante 
4) Ha un QI inferiore alla media 

La priorità è trovare un ALLENATORE vero e competente dal pdv tattico in grado di gestire un ambiente comunque difficile. Poi bisogna vendere praticamente tutti i giocatori acquistati da Mirabilia e inserirne di nuovi più forti. Il calcio è semplice ma reso difficile da incompetenti come Gino Rattuso.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tutti gli anni facciamo gli stessi discorsi ma poi mettiamo una scommessa in panchina. Bisogna ripartire da un top player in panca,basta ex rossoneri o esperimenti.



Come ha fatto il Napoli questa stagione?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Non serve una rivoluzione, ma delle idee chiare sul modulo, un allenatore esperto e 4 titolari.
> 
> Io punterei sul 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1, e costruirei la squadra per fare questo modulo.
> 
> ...



la prima parte è come se l'avessi scritta io, su chala e suso mi permetto di dire che vorrei qualcuno al loro posto.... ma i nomi che vuoi ed il modulo sono il mio sogno.

ovvio che non vinceremo niente, ma di figure come oggi non ne vedremo più


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non serve una rivoluzione, come non serviva 2 anni fa. Basta un allenatore vero, più cambiare quei tre-quattro elementi della formazione titolare che probabilmente sono inadeguati anche come riserve. Dobbiamo distruggere quel che rimane dello sciagurato mirapippe, tolti forse Conti e Kessie (che comunque non sembra adeguato come titolare), e spargerci sopra il sale per sempre, perché sono queste scorie l'ostacolo principale verso il quarto posto, allenatore incluso. La base, stavolta quella vera, c'è: Romagnoli, Bakayoko, Piatek e Paquetà sono una buona partenza.



Io darei via anche Conti...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Non serve una rivoluzione. Serve cambiare allenatore, e cambiare completamente le fasce. Fuori Rodriguez, Calhanoglu, Suso e dentro un terzino e due esterni capaci di fare veramente la differenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non serve una rivoluzione. Serve cambiare allenatore, e cambiare completamente le fasce. Fuori Rodriguez, Calhanoglu, Suso e dentro un terzino e due esterni capaci di fare veramente la differenza.



E una mezza’ala, poi sono d’acvordo.

Non per arrivare a fine percorso (serviranno piú di 5 anni), ma per fare lo step successivo, lottare con Napoli e Inter e soffrire di meno, poi sai mai che la juve ha un anno no


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



Non so si rivoluzione ma vada come vado alla fine della stagione ho una lista di gente che non voglio più vedere a milanello..

Abate
Rodriguez
Strinic
Montolivo
Mauri
Bertolacci
Calhanoglu
Suso


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come ha fatto il Napoli questa stagione?



C'è poco da fare sarcasmo,il Napoli è 2,poi comunque con un allenatore vero magari non raggiungi gli obiettivi ma quanto meno ci provi,con i Pippo Inzaghi,Brocchi,Gattuso sei sconfitto già in partenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chiunque non da almeno il 90% della colpa a Gattuso è :
> 
> 1) In Malafede
> 2) Interista
> ...



Per me invece chi crede che Gattuso ha il 90% delle colpe semplicemente non sa nulla di calcio, basta vedere in azione 30 minuti dei vari RR, Calhanoglu, Suso e bella compagnia.


----------



## Igor91 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la prima parte è come se l'avessi scritta io, su chala e suso mi permetto di dire che vorrei qualcuno al loro posto.... ma i nomi che vuoi ed il modulo sono il mio sogno.
> 
> ovvio che non vinceremo niente, ma di figure come oggi non ne vedremo più



Con gli anni rimpiazzeremo tutti sti mezzi giocatori, ma sono sicuro di una cosa, giocatori come Chala e Suso in un sistema di gioco che funziona e non si appoggia solo su di loro, potrebbero dare molto di più.
Il Chalanoglu visto da gennaio a maggio 2018 non era un fenomeno, ma un ottimo giocatore si, e dobbiamo tentare di valorizzarli tutti con un'allenatore come Sarri o Gasperini che punti tutto sulla qualità del gioco.

Quando riusciremo a vendere le nostre riserve a 20-30 mln come fa la Juve allora si riparlerà di vincere qualcosa.

Io per ora mi accontento di vedere una SQUADRA che esprima CALCIO , e non quella cosa obrobriosa vista oggi.

Ci vogliono le competenze... 

Piccolo OT: io qui vedo gente schifare Pochettino comunque, secondo me di pallone non capiscono una ceppa. 
Ma anche Sarri... ora perchè ha fallito al Chelsea non va bene più... Ma Cristo fosse la madonna gente come Pochettino, Sarri, Gasperini... Hanno una loro idea di calcio ben definita.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Aprile 2019)

Forse a questo punto la cosa migliore sarebbe non andare nemmeno in Europa League anche per evitare gogne con la uefa) e ripartire da zero, per l'ennesima volta, ma almeno con un progetto serio e la prospettiva di trovare una continuità societaria per almeno 4-5 anni.
Allenatore che sappia proporre e insegnare calcio e giocatori funzionali a un modulo e a un sistema di gioco. Basta con i mercati improvvisati, fatti di occasioni e giocatori presi a prescindere da ruolo, caratteristiche e funzionalità nel progetto tecnico. 
Mi fido di Leonardo, spero che il futuro del Milan passi da lui.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Serve un allenatore che insegni calcio. Poi servono giocatori funzionali ad almeno un modulo e una rosa completa nei reparti.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

Rodriguez
Musacchio
Calabria
Kessie
Biglia
Chalanoglu
Suso

5 li ha portati miracessi , aggiungiamo quella mezza tacca che abbiamo in panchina. L'errore e' stato a monte, ovvero quello di mettere un osseevatore dell'inter a fare il ds.


----------



## Boomer (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me invece chi crede che Gattuso ha il 90% delle colpe semplicemente non sa nulla di calcio, basta vedere in azione 30 minuti dei vari RR, Calhanoglu, Suso e bella compagnia.



Suso in mano a un allenatore decente farebbe bene. Con il nostro caro amato Gino Rattuso deve fare il terzino aggiunto... Non c'è un singolo schema offensivo volto a creare un qualsiasi movimento per liberare i nostri giocatori offensivi. Lo schema di Rattuso è palla a Suso e preghiamo in dio. 

Pazzesco che con il Torino a 3 punti di distacco si difenda ancora Rattuso. Gino con il Torino sarebbe nella parte dx della classifica , uguale con l' Atalanta. Già me lo immagino all' Ajax con il suo 4-5-1 bloccato a giocare contro la Juve. Ne avrebbe presi 5-6 nel doppio confronto.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

Analizzando bene la rosa, abbiamo 3 giocatori da Milan più 5 promettenti che con un po' di esperienza potrebbero diventare buone riserve e 1 giovane promessa seria. 
NOVE giocatori in tutti, dei quali massimo 4 titolari.
Il resto è ciarpame da vendere.

Ma servirà un lavoro certosino e fatto bene, razionalmente impossibile da fare in un'estate. Dunque direi che ci aspettano altre stagioni di transizione come questa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2019)

Una rivoluzione "atomica" come quella sognata dai tifosi, di solito, si comincia a marzo-aprile. Quando Perez riacquisì il Real a giugno, anche per le elezioni, comincio a trattare i grandissimi acquisti Kakà e Ronaldo ad aprile. Abrahmovic quando voleva spendere ed era ambizioso faceva lo stesso con il Chelsea. Sono sicuro che Leonardo stia trattando qualche buon giocatore già ora. Ma non annuso aria di clamorosa svolta come investimenti, quando esiste sottotraccia la si avverte. Non ne vedo le condizioni, non ne colgo i segnali.

E sono altrettanto sicuro che fino a fine luglio parleremo di sentenze UEFA, processi, TAS e FPF. E poco di calciomercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Analizzando bene la rosa, abbiamo 3 giocatori da Milan più 5 promettenti che con un po' di esperienza potrebbero diventare buone riserve e 1 giovane promessa seria.
> NOVE giocatori in tutti, dei quali massimo 4 titolari.
> Il resto è ciarpame da vendere.
> 
> Ma servirà un lavoro certosino e fatto bene, razionalmente impossibile da fare in un'estate. Dunque direi che ci aspettano altre stagioni di transizione come questa.



Nemmeno la Juve a parte qualche elemento ha giocatori da vecchio milan. Dimentica queste robe. I giocatori li abbiamo, così come abbiamo anche mediocri e cessi, grazie Mirabelli. Ma prima di tutto serve un'identità precisa, che Gattuso non può dare. Poi parliamo di tutto il resto.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la Juve a parte qualche elemento ha giocatori da vecchio milan. Dimentica queste robe. I giocatori li abbiamo, così come abbiamo anche mediocri e cessi, grazie Mirabelli. Ma prima di tutto serve un'identità precisa, che Gattuso non può dare. Poi parliamo di tutto il resto.



Non parlo di giocatori da vecchio Milan. Ma da Nuovo Milan.
Giocatori presentabili in una squadra di Champions.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2019)

Per prima cosa ci vuole un vero allenatore.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



secondo me invece stavolta non abbiamo bisogno di una vera e propria rivoluzione...basta un nuovo allenatore e qualche cambio di giocatore e possiamo fare decisamente bene…

(tenete conto che siamo quarti già con questa rosa e nonostante quel tizio che ci allena eh)


----------



## davoreb (21 Aprile 2019)

Per me bastano 2 titolari con gli attuali titolari a subentrare. In particolare un centrocampista ed un esterno sinistro tipo Savic e pepe. 

Poi l'evidenza mi porta a pensare che serve cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Aprile 2019)

Normale che dopo questo filotto di risultati mediocri siamo tutti qui a chiedere di rivoltare rosa e corpo tecnico della squadra come un calzino. 

Secondo me però le cose non sono ne tutte bianche ne tutte nere. Gattuso ha molte colpe e pur avendolo difeso per lungo tempo, ormai credo che (qualificazione o meno alla prossima Champions League) il suo tempo da noi sia finito ed è giusto che sia così. Avrei voluto vederlo con giocatori diversi, ma francamente mi sembra che abbia fallito soprattutto su tre punti chiave: incapacità di trovare la quadra che permettesse di sviluppare un gioco offensivo efficace; condizione atletica scandalosa (non è possibile arrivare così bolliti al momento clou della stagione); deriva psicologica verso il pessimismo (una delle cose che più mi piacevano di lui era la sua franchezza e la capacità di fare scudo sulla squadra, mentre ormai in conferenza stampa trasuda tristezza e spesso punta il dito sui singoli o si trincea dietro scuse a volte un po' assurde).

La rosa non è ovviamente composta di campioni però abbiamo visto che sarebbe bastata certa continuità per arrivare in carrozza in Champions. Potremmo essere tranquillamente a ridosso del Napoli senza questi blackout. Tuttavia, pur arrivando in zona Champions, con questi giocatori in Europa non si va da nessuna parte. Abbiamo visto in questi quarti di Champions che le squadre vanno a mille, giocano un calcio votato all'attacco, propositivo, prendono dei rischi. Noi verremmo spazzati via da squadre come Ajax, Manchester City o Tottenham, che sembra stiano giocando a un altro sport.

Per cui, rivoluzione? Si, ma con criterio, partendo dalla testa (allenatore e staff tecnico che diano garanzie tattiche e di tenuta atletica, qualcosa che a noi manca da anni e a me lascia sconcertato) e continuando iniziando ad inserire i 2-3 tasselli chiave che ci mancano (sugli esterni e a centrocampo) coprendo queste posizioni con giocatori di qualità. 

Molti dei nostri messi in un contesto corale che funziona secondo me renderebbero molto di più. Certo che se ci aspettiamo prestazioni fenomenali da Calhanoglu (faccio un nome a caso) schierandolo esterno offensivo o mezzala, continueremo a chiamarlo "la turca". Prima di tutto ci vuole un'idea di gioco precisa e partendo da quella capire quali giocatori di questa rosa possono continuare a far parte di un progetto tecnico in cui ognuno venga schierato dove può rendere al massimo. Ad oggi continuiamo ad essere il laboratorio di un alchimista, che mescola, aggiunge, toglie inseguendo la formula per la pietra filosofale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2019)

La triste verità è che il processo di ricostruzione è lungo per cui a meno che si abbiano 15/20 milioni a budget per il mister dovremo fare come i cugini, un Sarri/Spalletti/Gasperini che ti garantisca la zona Champions per un paio o tre di stagioni e nel frattempo consolidare il bilancio e completare la squadra. Roma non fu costruita in un giorno e i miracoli sportivi accadono ma non troppo spesso.

Maledetti Falsone Mirabilia Fester e il nano che ci hanno ridotto in questo stato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La triste verità è che il processo di ricostruzione è lungo per cui a meno che si abbiano 15/20 milioni a budget per il mister dovremo fare come i cugini, un Sarri/Spalletti/Gasperini che ti garantisca la zona Champions per un paio o tre di stagioni e nel frattempo consolidare il bilancio e completare la squadra. Roma non fu costruita in un giorno e i miracoli sportivi accadono ma non troppo spesso.
> 
> Maledetti Falsone Mirabilia Fester e il nano che ci hanno ridotto in questo stato.



Le melme con Valero, D'Ambrosio, Lautaro, Politano, Vecino, Asamoah e altre pippe a caso è il secondo anno che andranno in Champions League, basta un allenatore decente in Italia per arrivare tra le prime quattro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le melme con Valero, D'Ambrosio, Lautaro, Politano, Vecino, Asamoah e altre pippe a caso è il secondo anno che andranno in Champions League, basta un allenatore decente in Italia per arrivare tra le prime quattro.



Di quelli che hanno occupato le panchine di serie A quest'anno credo saremmo terzi in tranquillità con chiunque eccetto Pippo, Tudor e D'Anna. Purtroppo non si vuole capire che un grande giocatore non si trasforma automaticamente in un allenatore, anzi sono pochi i casi a ben vedere.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le melme con Valero, D'Ambrosio, Lautaro, Politano, Vecino, Asamoah e altre pippe a caso è il secondo anno che andranno in Champions League, basta un allenatore decente in Italia per arrivare tra le prime quattro.



Solo io ricordo che l'Inter a inizio anno la davano come seria antagonista della juve per lo scudetto??


----------



## Goro (21 Aprile 2019)

Basta rivoluzioni, 2-3 giocatori che alzino il livello e i vari RR, Musacchio ecc. ci sembreranno meno cessi


----------



## Wetter (21 Aprile 2019)

Parliamoci chiaro,la rosa attuale è da 4°-5°-6° posto,forse più 5°-6° che 4°...non possiamo pretendere miracoli.Come qualcuno ha giustamente detto Roma non è stata costruita in un giorno,in particolar modo adesso,con il FPF.Se arriverà il 4° posto sarà un miracolo secondo me,perchè sulla carta la Roma è più forte di noi.Ad ogni modo,nel prossimo mercato bisognerà andare ad aggiungere 2-3 elementi che potranno far alzare il livello medio della squadra,e magari anche 2-3 riserve all'altezza.


----------



## Aron (21 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Basta rivoluzioni, 2-3 giocatori che alzino il livello e i vari RR, Musacchio ecc. ci sembreranno meno cessi



Per me non cambierà mai nulla senza due/tre campioni affermati, possibilmente nel vivo della loro carriera, ma già sarebbe stato diverso se a due giovani campioni come Paquetà e Piatek si fossero combinati gente di esperienza in grado di fare ancora un po' la differenza come Ibra, Fabregas e Godin.


----------



## Goro (22 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me non cambierà mai nulla senza due/tre campioni affermati, possibilmente nel vivo della loro carriera, ma già sarebbe stato diverso se a due giovani campioni come Paquetà e Piatek si fossero combinati gente di esperienza in grado di fare ancora un po' la differenza come Ibra, Fabregas e Godin.



Lo pensavo anche io, soprattutto per Ibra e Godin, però poi vedendo appunto Piatek e Paquetà non ci ho più creduto. E' vero cioè che due/tre forti coprirebbero le lacune degli altri, però possono essere anche non affermati, l'importante è che abbiano i valori tecnici giusti.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Solo io ricordo che l'Inter a inizio anno la davano come seria antagonista della juve per lo scudetto??



Lo dicevano solo per provare a dare interesse al campionato, vendere qualche giornale in più e raccogliere qualche click. 
Cosa vuoi che dicano? Che la Juve non ha rivali e si gioca solo per il secondo posto?


----------



## Love (22 Aprile 2019)

basta un allenatore top e 4 acquisti...un terzino sx una mezz'ala dx e due ali.
Donnarumma Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Bakayoko Paquetà e Piatek per me sono giocatori sui quali si può contare e che con un allenatore importante potrebbero solo crescere.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo dicevano solo per provare a dare interesse al campionato, vendere qualche giornale in più e raccogliere qualche click.
> Cosa vuoi che dicano? Che la Juve non ha rivali e si gioca solo per il secondo posto?


D
Non è il punto. In 6 mesi siamo passati da dire che sono la seconda squadra del campionato a dire che sono una squadra di raccattati peggio di noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le melme con Valero, D'Ambrosio, Lautaro, Politano, Vecino, Asamoah e altre pippe a caso è il secondo anno che andranno in Champions League, basta un allenatore decente in Italia per arrivare tra le prime quattro.



All'inter invidiavo giusto il centravanti prima che prendessimo Piatek, ora non cambierei più nemmeno quello col loro.
Tutti si attaccavano al nostro handicap del numero nove per spiegare le differenze tra noi e i cugini : il destino ha voluto che noi da gennaio avessimo nell'11 un fior di attaccante ( butta più palloni in rete di quelli che tocca) mentre loro si giocassero il clou della stagione senza icardi.
Ma chi dovrei invidiare ai nerazzurri???
Possibile tutti i loro sono sempre migliori dei nostri ma guai a dire che spalletti è meglio di gattuso???
D'ambrosio, asamoah, de vrij, galgliardini, valero, politano..... io di fenomeni non ne vedo e fino a qualche tempo fa quello forte era suso mentre politano era il pollo.
Ora si sono invertite le gerarchie.
Chissà perchè!!!????


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> All'inter invidiavo giusto il centravanti prima che prendessimo Piatek, ora non cambierei più nemmeno quello col loro.
> Tutti si attaccavano al nostro handicap del numero nove per spiegare le differenze tra noi e i cugini : il destino ha voluto che noi da gennaio avessimo nell'11 un fior di attaccante ( butta più palloni in rete di quelli che tocca) mentre loro si giocassero il clou della stagione senza icardi.
> Ma chi dovrei invidiare ai nerazzurri???
> Possibile tutti i loro sono sempre migliori dei nostri ma guai a dire che spalletti è meglio di gattuso???
> ...


 [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] ecco la migliore risposta che ti potevo scrivere.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> D
> Non è il punto. In 6 mesi siamo passati da dire che sono la seconda squadra del campionato a dire che sono una squadra di raccattati peggio di noi.



SCUDETTO... ho letto di SCUDETTO 

E noi quinti/sesti!!!!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> All'inter invidiavo giusto il centravanti prima che prendessimo Piatek, ora non cambierei più nemmeno quello col loro.
> Tutti si attaccavano al nostro handicap del numero nove per spiegare le differenze tra noi e i cugini : il destino ha voluto che noi da gennaio avessimo nell'11 un fior di attaccante ( butta più palloni in rete di quelli che tocca) mentre loro si giocassero il clou della stagione senza icardi.
> Ma chi dovrei invidiare ai nerazzurri???
> Possibile tutti i loro sono sempre migliori dei nostri ma guai a dire che spalletti è meglio di gattuso???
> ...



Comunque.. l' Inter è davanti a noi soltanto per un gol al 96 esimo eh....altrimenti saremmo attaccati...

I miracoli non li fa nessuno (a parte Rino secondo qualche giornale )


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque.. l' Inter è davanti a noi soltanto per un gol al 96 esimo eh....altrimenti saremmo attaccati...
> 
> I miracoli non li fa nessuno (a parte Rino secondo qualche giornale )



Il terzo posto dell'inter credo mai sia stato in discussione.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto dell'inter credo mai sia stato in discussione.



Io non ne sono cosi certo.

Non che ci arrivi il Milan, ma non darlo per cosi certo, è probabile per carità...ma classifica alla mano potrebbero benissimo restar fuori sia Milan che Inter, le melme hanno un calendario terribile.

Anche io credo arriveranno terzi eh, MA non si sa mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ne sono cosi certo.
> 
> Non che ci arrivi il Milan, ma non darlo per cosi certo, è probabile per carità...ma classifica alla mano potrebbero benissimo restar fuori sia Milan che Inter, le melme hanno un calendario terribile.
> 
> Anche io credo arriveranno terzi eh, MA non si sa mai...



Io ti parlo di quel che ho visto fino ad ora.
Quello che succederà nelle ultime 5 giornate lo sa solo Dio ma per 33 giornate su 38 la terza posizione dell'inter è stata più o meno sempre salda.
E' la terza forza della serie A.
E lo scorso anno al primo anno di Spalletti ha centrato il quarto posto.


----------



## MarcoG (22 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ti parlo di quel che ho visto fino ad ora.
> Quello che succederà nelle ultime 5 giornate lo sa solo Dio ma per 33 giornate su 38 la terza posizione dell'inter è stata più o meno sempre salda.
> E' la terza forza della serie A.
> E lo scorso anno al primo anno di Spalletti ha centrato il quarto posto.



Il lato caratteriale dell'Inter poteva portarla anche al secondo posto, prescindendo da allenatore e rosa. In italia si gioca in pantofole a seconda della convenienza. Ora chi affronta certe squadre inaffrontabili sotto natale passeggia... dicono sia normale, io parlerei di anti-sportività e campionato falsato. Punti di vista. Non intendo esaltare Spalletti, intendo esaltare gli attributi di alcuni giocatori dei cugini.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il lato caratteriale dell'Inter poteva portarla anche al secondo posto, prescindendo da allenatore e rosa. In italia si gioca in pantofole a seconda della convenienza. Ora chi affronta certe squadre inaffrontabili sotto natale passeggia... dicono sia normale, io parlerei di anti-sportività e campionato falsato. Punti di vista. Non intendo esaltare Spalletti, intendo esaltare gli attributi di alcuni giocatori dei cugini.



Sono più fisici , muscolari e cattivi dei nostri.
Indubbiamente.
Come dico sempre la nostra è una rosa estremamente/prettamente tecnica.
Con questo non voglio dire che siamo il barcellona ma che siamo condannati a metter la palla a terra e giocare perchè non abbiamo altre armi a disposizione.
E' una maledizione la nostra dettata dai limiti fisici degli interpreti.
Metterla sulla guerra vorrebbe dire uscire sempre con le ossa rotte .


----------



## MarcoG (22 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono più fisici , muscolari e cattivi dei nostri.
> Indubbiamente.
> Come dico sempre la nostra è una rosa estremamente/prettamente tecnica.
> Con questo non voglio dire che siamo il barcellona ma che siamo condannati a metter la palla a terra e giocare perchè non abbiamo altre armi a disposizione.
> ...



Certo e aggiungo una cosa. Guerra? Abbiamo solo femminucce in campo (polacco a parte), se continuiamo con questa storia del coltello fra i denti finiamo in serie b. Qui serve che si continui a prendere gente di carattere forte, gente menefreghista. Qualche ******** in quadra fa comodo...


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Aprile 2019)

Facciamo un ragionamento a 360° partendo da un presupposto fondamentale:A noi non capiterà più un anno dove sia Roma che Lazio fanno peggio del campionato precedente.Voglio dire che questo campionato non fa testo per capire cosa ci serve per arrivare quarti.
Faccio un esempio:Con un Delofeu in più,quest'anno si arrivava quarti.Il prossimo anno con un Delofeu in più arrivi sesto.
Questo può essere l'anno del rilancio o del nostro definitivo affossamento.
Se andiamo in Champions,parte la nostra rinascita.In caso contrario non ce la faremo più perche ci stiamo allontanando anche dalla Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto. A fine stagione serve una radicale rivoluzione, che si vada in Champions o meno. A partire dall'allenatore. Volete presentarvi in CL con Gattuso in panchina e con Suso, Calhanoglu, RR, Kessie e Musacchio in campo? Serve innanzitutto un allenatore: Pochettino, Conte, ma anche Sarri e Gasperini sarebbero enormemente meglio di Gattuso. Poi, sul mercato, bisogna spendere tanto. Con o senza Champions. Tantissimo. Buttiamoci sui Joao Felix, Jovic, De Ligt, SMS, Grimaldo, Aouar. Il mio più grande sogno è Sanè, finito in panchina al City. Ma serve spendere. Stop. Non se ne può più.



Serve un allenatore vero che dia una impronta ed un gioco alla squadra.
Basta veleno e elmetto in testa, e poi in campo nessuno sa cosa deve fare..

Poi con l'allenatore va concordato il mercato, chi tenere, chi non serve e quei 2-3 colpi necessari.

L'anno prossimo poi si riparte PER L'ENNESIMA volta..speriamo sia quella buona..

Peccato aver buttato ancora una volta tutto il lavoro fatto..pensare che sarebbe bastato non mollare sul più bello..ma alla fine, se il tuo "gioco" è affidarsi alla fortuna lo sai che è una ruota che gira..


----------

